# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Պետական բյուջե

## krcho

Խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնել գտնել որոշ նյութեր կապված
<<ՀՀ Պետական բյուջեի եկամուտներ>>
թեմայի հետ

----------


## azat11

նայի կառավարության, ԿԲ-ի, Ֆիննախի, վիճնախի և ԿԲ-ի կայքերը: Այնտեղ անպայման կգտնես: Ես չգիտեմ թե կոնկրետ ինչ ես ուզում: սկսիր www.gov.am-ից:

----------


## krcho

Շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

www.mfe.am 

Մի քանի տարիների բյուջեները կարելի քաշել ու մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել, գումարած բյուջեի բացատրագիրն ու ՄԺԾԾ-ն, որտեղ եկամուտների մասով լավ բացատրություններ կան

----------

